# Welcome Merlin!!!!



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tonks gave birth to little Merlin this morning! She was a FF and she did soooo well!! I can't thank EVERYONE enough for helping me get through this very nerve racking time! The info everyone has shared has been priceless!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a spotty doll!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what a cutie. Glad all went well for you. Looks like he wants to be snuggled.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Well Done Tonks !
Wasn't it a awesome experience ? I'm so happy for you 
Merlin is a handsome little fella


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

A cutie patootie! Give him a big hug from me. Congratulations.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats! He is adorable. Love the spots️


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Congratulations ! Well Done Tonks !
> Wasn't it a awesome experience ? I'm so happy for you
> Merlin is a handsome little fella


It was truly an amazing experience! Now the New worry is keeping him warm. Lol....we have a heating barrel but he doesn't use it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Miss Tonks and Merlin doing ?


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> How's Miss Tonks and Merlin doing ?


They are doing so well! The weather has been in the high 40s today so we put our other three in their stall and let Tonks and Merlin walk around. He was racing around, hopping, and jumping! He is also starting to pick at the ground, which is so damn cute!

Can you explain how you integrate new kids into the herd? My other three are so bonded that im worried they will pick on him.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Alright, so, I just decided to Wing it with the integrating thing. So far everything seems totally fine. When I let Tonks out with my heard queen and her wethers Tonks and Lily(herd queen) ran around jumping and butting for a couple minutes and then calmed down. After about 10 minutes we let Merlin out and the other three couldn't care less! They have sniffed him and just walked away.

Before Tonks Kidded she NEVER stood up to Lilly. The other three picked on her so badly! At first we didn't even think we could keep her but things calmed down but were never perfect. They never let her eat with them and She would scream if you tried to put them in the stall together. NOW everyone is eating together, and they all seem so much more relaxed since Tonks and Lilly ran around and butted each other

My question is, is it possible that Tonks was challenging Lilly to let her know that she's not going to take anymore crap from them? The difference in all of their personalities towards each other since she kidded is amazing.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! he is adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonks has to establish her place in the herd now since she's been separated to have her baby. This is normal. You did good with putting them in together like you did  Just keep a close eye on the herd and how they interact with Merlin. Light pushing from them is fine and normal , but you don't want to see anything more then that. Merlin is very fragile being so young he could get hurt easily. As long as they are respectable with him and Tonks , things should be fine 
I personally wouldn't leave them alone unattended just yet .
Tonks being a new momma and having a baby to protect most likely gave her a bit more self confidence to fight for her place, might even have gained a few higher spots on the ladder , lol..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Tonks has to establish her place in the herd now since she's been separated to have her baby. This is normal. You did good with putting them in together like you did  Just keep a close eye on the herd and how they interact with Merlin. Light pushing from them is fine and normal , but you don't want to see anything more then that. Merlin is very fragile being so young he could get hurt easily. As long as they are respectable with him and Tonks , things should be fine
> I personally wouldn't leave them alone unattended just yet .
> Tonks being a new momma and having a baby to protect most likely gave her a bit more self confidence to fight for her place, might even have gained a few higher spots on the ladder , lol..


They seems to not really care about Merlin. I'm so shocked! Today Lilly was sniffing him and when she walked away he chased her. Lol. We still seperate them when we arnt there but I try to sit with them all about 4x a day for an hour.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he is ADORABLE ! 
Tonks is really pretty too , she looks very proud of her little man


----------

